# Desperately need suggestion - Varmit Killing...sniper style



## Darth Varmit

Hi there guys/gals.

I need serious help here.

I have rabbits and squirrels all over my back yard. Eating my veggies, grass, being a general nuisance. I do not and will not get a dog.

So, here is my story. I live in a suburb on 1/2 acre. I cannot shoot a .22 unless I want to go to jail. I have been getting away with using a pellet gun but I am sure it is against city ordinance too. I bought a pellet gun that was rated "Quiet" and "Accurate". It is quite LOUD and FAR from accurate.

I bought a IZH-Baikal IZH 61. I truly have NO idea if this gun sucks but it had high ratings. This gun is CRAP for accuracy.

Now, I can pretty much rule out myself as a factor. I shoot a .40 cal and various rifles with consistent accuracy. I know how to shoot.

I zeroed in the sights on this pellet gun but it is so random from shot to shot. I bought a multipack of Gammo pellets and none of them give me anything consistent. Yes, I have killed a few rabbits but it is one out of 30 hits. I am only at a distance of 30-50 feet.

So.... I ask you. What gun do I need?  I cannot spend $500 on this. But I am willing to spend a decent amount for some consistency and accuracy. Scope? Air powered? Spring loaded?

I just need something that is* reliable* and will kill rabbits from a distance of 70-80 feet or LESS. This should not be a tall order.
The ONLY other factor is *quietness*. This is a big factor BUT if I don't have to shoot 15-20 times to get a kill .... like I do now, then even if its loud, it should only take one hit and no one is the wiser.

PLLLEASE help me. I am about to go to the black market and buy a .22 with silencer ala "Assassins" with Antonio Banderas. :wink:

Thank you so much for your advice and time. :thumb:


----------



## xdeano

silencers or suppressors are not "black market", there are several companies that make and sell suppressors. If you have a clean record and your state allows them, you can buy one.

I'll send you a PM on the other stuff.

xdeano


----------



## zzyzx

Posted from GTA forums. 
http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... 870.0.html

In summary of many of the good posts here today, this is the bottom line...
1) The BATFE (the feds) regulate Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. The items you mention are not "illegal" on a firearm as is often misunderstood however, thye do require a usbstantial filing fee $$ and an application to the BATFE (extensive paperwork) to obtain a Fedreal Permit and license to own such a device. Keep in mind, this is Federal law, not state law.
2) Each state in the Union, and even municipalities have the authority (given to themselves by the way) to make all types of firearm and projectile "device" regulations, including how these devices are used or coupled with other devices, firearm or not. Additionally, Fish & Game depts. can put further retrictions on you (as in NY and NJ) even if you are abiding by the general regulations of the state.

These state and municipal regs are constantly being challenged and fought by the NRA and others but, you are at the mercy of the region you live in. Be cautious and be diligent about how you put devices on any of your airguns. As an example, Gamo gets awya with their Whisper technology becuse it is embedded into the polymer jacket on the barrel and is not removable nor would it withstand the force of even a .22 short cartridge gun. But, they are a registered maker and seller, not a DIY guy who might meet up with a blue-shirt with a badge who knows nothing of these technicalities or engineering details.

Proceed cautiously, armed with this info.


----------



## spentwings

_*Now, I can pretty much rule out myself as a factor. I shoot a .40 cal and various rifles with consistent accuracy*_
I respectably disagree.
For one thing you're underpowered with the 61 on squirrels unless you can consistently make head shots under 20 yds.
Secondly, spring powered airguns require a learning curve to shoot accurately. 
Thirdly, airguns tend to be pellet sensitive, requiring some experimentation to find the best gun/pellet combo. (my guns don't like gamo,,,period)
Fourthly, for the varmint's sake, you need to know what the hell you're doing before trying to kill them.


----------



## Mrod mike

Hey guys 
most of what you all say has some truth as to silencers on airguns look at the benjamin Marauder 4 baffle system totally removable
but it can not be easily attached to another weapon the air force talon fully shrouded barrel whisper quite 
as to air gun ammo daisy and gamo are by far the worst out their crosman beeman H&N eunjin and JSB all have various pellet desing and wieght along with calibres 177 22 and 25 you wont a good cheap gun the crosman trailblazer more than enough power 
to kill the critters and it comes with a scope bare in mind this is a low end gun but is a very good deal and if you want it to shoot with less noise use a heavy pellets 22 cal around 18 grn will kill whatever it hits out to 40 yards easily I'm sorry I forgot to introduce myself properly my name is mike I own citrus airguns I have over 30 years exp in the airgun field I have killed everything considered small game here in florida except a bobcat if you would like to see the ability of an airrifle as an effective hunting weapon 
go to airgunspace.ning look up mrod mike go to my photo album to see the animals taken this last year to date my latest was a 43 pound yote with a custom 25 cal pistol if you would like a realy nice break barrel gun like an RWS 350 magnum 22cal 
email me at [email protected] airguns.com as to the toy you bought it is a s--t load of fun to shoot but it can be set up to be deadly just as well i have done a few that are able to take squirrel at 35 yards with ease


----------



## varmintbug

Hmm, somewhat along the same lines, I have a similar issue with squirrels and rats in my yard. Unfortunately because of the local foliage type (vines, etc.) they tend to be near the house so I need to take care of them at closer ranges (20-30 yards max). I don't want too much velocity as I could intrude on neighboring land and structures (50 yards + out); the one advantage I have is I can shoot from above from a 2nd story landing. I had an old Crosman pump from a relative which didn't give me any satisfaction other than scaring the squirrels off and is no good at getting the rats (too fast for me with the noise of the pump). I've started looking at alternatives like the Gamo Silent Cat or the Whisper which give me a little more first shot power and accuracy at the cost of breakbarrel reloading. Any comments on those?


----------



## dsm16428

spentwings said:


> _*Now, I can pretty much rule out myself as a factor. I shoot a .40 cal and various rifles with consistent accuracy*_
> I respectably disagree.
> For one thing you're underpowered with the 61 on squirrels unless you can consistently make head shots under 20 yds.
> Secondly, spring powered airguns require a learning curve to shoot accurately.
> Thirdly, airguns tend to be pellet sensitive, requiring some experimentation to find the best gun/pellet combo. (my guns don't like gamo,,,period)
> Fourthly, for the varmint's sake, you need to know what the hell you're doing before trying to kill them.


Agreed! Sringers (spring-piston air rifles) can be very pellet AND hold sensitve. There are correct and incorrect ways to shoot a springer! I also agree that that 61 is way under powered for much else than punching paper. I own a refurbed Gamo Big cat that I got from Cabelas for 90 bucks. Replaced the trigger with a CDT, got a tune job (upgraded spring, seals, etc.) and I still have less money in that thing than my least expensive RWS and it'll shoot a ragged hole at 20 yards with Gamo ultra mags, Beeman crows and Predator Polymer tips. It is VERY consistant, smooth and alot quieter than it was when I started with it. Plenty of power to put a big chuck or **** down for good inside 40 yards too. :thumb:


----------

